# Is my Tivo database corrupted?



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I've got a VERY odd problem on my Tivo which I am suspecting may be down to a corrupted database

I have a program in the To Do list, but when I select "view upcoming episodes" although I see most of the episodes in the series I do NOT see the one that's sitting in the To Do list waiting to be recorded!

When I view by channel though it IS there and shown as to be recorded

This is more than a little worrying

Phil G


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

What programme is it. It may be a listing error rather than database corruption. I can check on my Tivos providing the programme is listed on Virgin cable or Freeview


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

It's a Mens Biathlon on Thursday on Eurosport (Sky channel 410)

It's in the channel listing OK, but does not show up in it's own series list!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

PhilG said:


> It's a Mens Biathlon on Thursday on Eurosport (Sky channel 410)
> 
> It's in the channel listing OK, but does not show up in it's own series list!


I receive Eurosport on Virgin CH 521 and although the schedule looks identical to the Eurosport website listing for Sky 410 All my listings show as World Cup Biathlon whereas the Sky listing seems to have it as either biathlon or live biathlon.

On my listing all upcoming programmes show up on Tivo


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Tivoweb also shows me the same oddities, so I can paste them here

Here's what I have

In To Do, it looks like THIS:



> Date Time Channel Programme Episode Mins
> Tue 13th Jan 21:00 FIVE CSI: Crime Scene Investigation For Warrick 60
> Tue 13th Jan 22:00 FIVE CSI: Crime Scene Investigation Ending Happy 60
> Wed 14th Jan 16:45 EURGB World Cup Biathlon Women's Relay 90
> ...


Notice the Mens Relay on the 15th?

Well, if I click on that SPECIFIC showing, I see



> World Cup Biathlon
> Episode Title Men's Relay
> Episode Description The men's relay IBU World Cup event from Ruhpolding, Germany.
> Episode Number
> ...


Which is OK

BUT, If I click on the series instead of the "episode", I see



> Upcoming Showings
> Episode Num Orig.Air Date Channel Date Time Mins
> Women's Relay Wed 14th Jan 2009 EURGB Wed 14th Jan 16:45 90
> Women's Relay Wed 14th Jan 2009 EURGB Wed 14th Jan 22:45 60
> ...


and the Mens Relay is NOT listed at all

Lastly, if I go to channel 410 and look at the listings for the 15th, I get



> 410 EURGB - Thu 15th Jan
> << Wed 14th Jan Fri 16th Jan >>
> Time Series Episode
> 00:30 Teleshopping UNKNOWN
> ...


The Mens Relay is definately there

It just seems that it is NOT linked to the series somehow

Also, despite adding it as a manual recording last night, it had vanished from To Do this morning (and looking at



> Cancel Date Mon 12th Jan 22:40
> Cancel Reason Program Source Modified
> Error String Source no longer requests recording


I'm sort of expecting it to disappear again tonight 

Lastly, there were a couple of Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy episodes in To Do yesterday - today they're gone (and I can't remember which channel they were on)

I've checked my SMART analysis of the drive and I am not seeing any drive errors (luckily)

Is there an easy way to rebuild the database WITHOUT losing already recorded shows and all my season passes/wishlists?

Thanks


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

OK - something else, and this is MUCH more worrying

Whatever I search for in Tivoweb, I never get any hits

eg, doing a Keyword OR a Title Keyword search for "simpsons" finds nothing 

As If 

And NONE of my wishlists find ANYTHING AT ALL (and some of them always do)

Help is needed URGENTLY now


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm tempted to do a "Clear Program Database and To Do List", but before I do I want to make sure that this will leave my season passes and wishlists intact (I suspect it won't - I guess they're in the database too)

Or is there something else I can do?

Rats - Just when I have enough other things to do


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

you might want to have a look at this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336140&highlight=Clear+Program+Database
especially posts 6 & 7. I would be more inclined to trust the Lemon rather than Pete


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> you might want to have a look at this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336140&highlight=Clear+Program+Database
> especially posts 6 & 7. I would be more inclined to trust the Lemon rather than Pete


Hmm - I might wait to see what it looks like tomorrow

Of course, this has to happen when I am about to be away for a while


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

WHAT A CLEVER TIVO

I left it alone for a few hours (to busy to try "fixing" it)

and now....

A search for SIMPSONS returns loads of hits
My Hitchikers Guides are back
That odd Mens biathlon now appears as part of the series

Whoo Hoo !!

I wish I knew what had happened though - I really don't like problems that just "go away" (not that I am also pretty happy though)


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Glad its sorted


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

PhilG said:


> I wish I knew what had happened though - I really don't like problems that just "go away" (not that I am also pretty happy though)


I think it's an 'indexing' thing. It's happened to me before


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

As the original problem has been sorted (and so I do not feel guilty sending the thread slightly OT), it reminds me of a problem I had the other week which I never got to the bottom of.

I have a season pass for Gladiators (don't laugh!). New episodes are shown on Sky One on Sunday evenings (6pm), and repeated during the week including Monday at 4pm. The final repeat is on Sky One the following Sunday at 10am.

When it came to Episode 2 of the new series, Tivo decided it was not going to record the 6pm episode on 4th Jan, because it conflicted with a film, so fair enough. But it chose instead to record the 10am episode the following week (11th Jan), and not the next available recording on Monday 5th. I assumed this was because other things conflicted on Monday, but I was not recording anything else on Monday 5th. I left it a few days in case of any indexing funnies, and it still wanted to record the one on Sunday 11th.

I checked the episode number and the original air date, and they were definitely the same episode, so I manually told it to record the one on Monday 5th, and it let me, with no conflicts. And it stopped planning to record the one on Sunday 11th.

The only message in the "Recording History" screen was "another showing was available within 28 days" which is very true...but later than the one I wanted!

Anyone got any thoughts, or did the same thing happen to anyone else? As I say I would have understood if there had been conflicts on the Monday, or if the Sunday 10am repeat was on a different channel with a high season pass priority, but same program/same channel I cannot think why it did not want to record the earliest one.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That would be because the ep on Mon 5th was to be shown on Sky2 while I assume you have a SP for Sky1 

I suggest you use a wishlist as Virgin1 aren't showing any old episodes at the moment


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The confusion arises because although a Season Pass is locked to a_ single channel,_
it will actually show episodes accross _all channels_ when you select "view upcoming episodes" from the SP menu.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Nope, thats not it, they were both definitely on SKy1. Looking at the recording history in TivoWeb I can see

















This shows the conflict on the Sun 4th episode - understood
It shows the deleted episode on Mon 5th - the one I recorded manually and then deleted
It shows the repeat on Sun 11th - which it wanted to record, but which is now a duplicate (as I chose to record the one on 5th)

and they are all on Sky 1

Looking at the description of the Sun11th one I can see








WHich I THINK shows that it was cancelled as it recorded an explicit showing, but not exactly sure what "User requested explicit 14248 64800 - Got instead 0(4645650) (4056 MB)(14248 64800)(3600):E:100" means!


----------

